# Linksys BEFSR41 port triggering- keeps asking for password and goes round in circles



## alanruncie (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay I'm stumped. Been using a Linksys BEFSR41(v2) router withour any problmes for last few years and been able to set up port triggering etc without problem until now. Here's the odd problem....

If I browse to the router setup and advanced pages I can apply any changes to port forwarding without any problem....However if I go into port triggering which opens up a new browser pane and click apply to save the settings I get the standard windows prompt for a password, the same as the initial paswword prompt...however it wont accept the same password I've already used and goes round in circles . After 3 attempts I then get.........

"401 Authorization Required...This server could not verify that you are authorized to access. Either you supplied the wrong credentials(e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required."

However If I remove the routers password in the setup screen and try it it saves without problem?

This happens if I use both IE ver 7 (tried 6 as well) and Firefox with or without any firewalls/AV running

Now it get even odder.... the router shows up in my network places so...if I right click on its icon and then invoke the router rather than just entering its IP from the browser I can save all settings including port triggering without having to remove any password or even enter one other than at the initial password prompt.

I've tried resetting and even reflashing firmware on router but downgrading and upgrading but still get the same results


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Very odd. It sounds like you've tried most of the stuff that comes to mind. What does Linksys say?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Linksys has gone through several versions of the BESFR41 (v1, v2, v3, v4, v4.1) to fix numerous flaws and bugs, not to mention numerous firmware revisions.

This is also a problem even when resetted to factory defaults?

Perhaps it's an issue with your web browser? Do you have this same problem with another browser?


----------



## alanruncie (Nov 29, 2004)

Tried Firefox and its the exact same. I'm going to borrow an identical router from a friend tonight to see if its the router or a browser problem.


----------



## alanruncie (Nov 29, 2004)

tried another linksys router execat same model and its just the same which can only mean its something is my XP settings


----------



## alanruncie (Nov 29, 2004)

*Problem identified - Kaspersky 6 Anti virus*

I'm not sure what Kaspersky anti-vir ver 6.0 does with network settings and browser settings but uninstalling resolved the issue with the router. Tried just shutting it down first but that didn't work


----------



## Pavle (Nov 13, 2006)

alanruncie said:


> I'm not sure what Kaspersky anti-vir ver 6.0 does with network settings and browser settings but uninstalling resolved the issue with the router. Tried just shutting it down first but that didn't work


I had the same problem with my Linksys BEFSR41 (V3) router. I read your post, but I just disabled web anti-virus option in Kaspersky 6 and it worked perfectly. I suppose you could simply add a router http adress, but it's not working for me, so disabling the whole web anti-virus seem to be the best option.

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Very strange, I can't imagine how the AV was killing you. Thanks for letting us know what it was, another thing to add to the knowledge base...


----------



## OmG a MarTiaN (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my GOD THANK YOU!!!!! You have no idea how frusturating its been and not being able to open any port. I wouldve never guess that it was my stupid anti-virus, I swear, my anti-virus is worse than getting an actual virus.


----------

